# 11642 versus 14060



## coderguy1939 (Oct 16, 2009)

Doctor excised a squamous cell carcinoma from the helical rim of the patient's ear.  He inset a tubed pedicle flap that did not match the size of the defect and then did a z-plasty to cover the remaining defect.  I'm leaning towards 14060 and 15576.  I'd appreciate opionions.


----------



## magnolia1 (Oct 16, 2009)

Your choices seem okay to me.


----------



## Susan (Oct 18, 2009)

coderguy1939 said:


> Doctor excised a squamous cell carcinoma from the helical rim of the patient's ear.  He inset a tubed pedicle flap that did not match the size of the defect and then did a z-plasty to cover the remaining defect.  I'm leaning towards 14060 and 15576.  I'd appreciate opionions.



I feel as long as the documentation supports it you are good.  It states in our CPT book that we can use flap and graft codes together when supported in the documentation.


----------



## coderguy1939 (Oct 19, 2009)

Thank you for your responses.  I appreciate the input.


----------

